# So how much to pretty up my tub faucet??



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Check out this abortion I came across this week.....

She wanted me to somehow plug up the single handle faucet and repair the other one..

..I scared her away with the high price


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cKyGj-NixyJ80DBP8UcDDFOf3FuYQFMz/view?usp=sharing


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

it wont let me look


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Same here, it's locked. Mark why don't you just upload it here it's so easy.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Same here, it's locked. Mark why don't you just upload it here it's so easy.



Because then they would be available to the general public forever and he couldn't take them down.


Or his phone auto syncs with his google drive.





.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> Same here, it's locked. Mark why don't you just upload it here it's so easy.


If I only had to click and paste here---THEN it would be easy but I cant remember the exact way that it has to be done on this site......

I can post it anywhere else in the world but not here 

please walk me through the 6 easy steps you have to follow to post a simple picture and I will try to remember them and post this again....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> If I only had to click and paste here---THEN it would be easy but I cant remember the exact way that it has to be done on this site......
> 
> I can post it anywhere else in the world but not here
> 
> please walk me through the 6 easy steps you have to follow to post a simple picture and I will try to remember them and post this again....


Deja vue from me to you !

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/rip-texans-84360/index4/#post1207106


Instructions :


Click on the *Paper clip icon* (Attachments)
Click *Choose file* and select a picture from your computer, (Maximum 5 pictures per post)
Click *Upload* 
Wait till the upload reaches 100%

Done.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

First, click "Manage attachments", this is below the box you type your reply in. This will open the manage attachments window.



Second, in this new "Manage attachments" window click "Browse". This will open a window you can use to find a picture file on your computer. Navigate to the correct folder, click on the picture file and hit select. Or just double click the file.


After you have browsed and selected up to 5 files click the "Upload" button in the "Manage attachments" window.


After you have done this you will see your files listed below the reply box in your main browser window. :smile:




.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Its a hell of a lot easier on Terry Loves site ...... Ooops, I dont know that picture of my girlfreind got posted here.....


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Master, a little spicy for a "public" site.


----------

